# New Here, Old To Vaping



## 2pksmoker (21/8/14)

Hello all, my name is Mary and I've been using ecigs for about 3 years now. I've recently moved up into a larger type system with a cartomizer tank thing and love it. Not sure what else to put here, but if anyone wants to chat please do! Oh! I'm a nurses aid. Still can't use my ecig fluently around the hospital, but us nurses have a designated area or the bathroom where we can vape in peace. Could not do that before because of the cigarette smoke odor. Yeah me!

I'm across the pond here in the USA. Please don't ask for sexy pictures or medical stuff, as that is why I don't care for many of the 'local' ecig forums. They see a girl on the site and swoop to get a hookup. This site is far enough away from home so I can hopefully relax a bit and learn what to buy next.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (21/8/14)

"Yeah me!" 
Welcome Mary, congratulations on 3 years of being awesome 
I think you will enjoy it here, everyone is really friendly and always willing to help where they can.
And im pretty sure the only sexy pictures these fantastic peeps will be asking for, is of your Vape setup

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## hands (21/8/14)

welcome to the forum 2pksmoker


----------



## 2pksmoker (21/8/14)

lol!!  thanks DD and hands! I took a pic of what I'm using now. I like it. Its all clicky! like playing with those toy magnets, the entire thing clicks into place. Even the charger just clicks to the bottom. Its a huge change from the little ecig I was using.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/8/14)

2pksmoker said:


> Hello all, my name is Mary and I've been using ecigs for about 3 years now. I've recently moved up into a larger type system with a cartomizer tank thing and love it. Not sure what else to put here, but if anyone wants to chat please do! Oh! I'm a nurses aid.


 
And a very warm welcome Mary! We are a helpful bunch here on the southern tip of Africa! Not many of us use cartomiser tanks other than some of they guys who have been vaping for a long time now... 3 years is a LONG time as a vaper and most of use are still less than a year!

PS MY wife is a nursing sister and nagged me for a long time to give up stinkies!


----------



## Silver (21/8/14)

2pksmoker said:


> Hello all, my name is Mary and I've been using ecigs for about 3 years now. I've recently moved up into a larger type system with a cartomizer tank thing and love it. Not sure what else to put here, but if anyone wants to chat please do! Oh! I'm a nurses aid. Still can't use my ecig fluently around the hospital, but us nurses have a designated area or the bathroom where we can vape in peace. Could not do that before because of the cigarette smoke odor. Yeah me!
> 
> I'm across the pond here in the USA. Please don't ask for sexy pictures or medical stuff, as that is why I don't care for many of the 'local' ecig forums. They see a girl on the site and swoop to get a hookup. This site is far enough away from home so I can hopefully relax a bit and learn what to buy next.



Welcome from across the pond @2pksmoker 
Congrats on your vaping. 
3 years makes you a real veteran here!
Enjoy the forum. We certainly have a great place
Thanks for the intro

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (21/8/14)

2pksmoker said:


> lol!!  thanks DD and hands! I took a pic of what I'm using now. I like it. Its all clicky! like playing with those toy magnets, the entire thing clicks into place. Even the charger just clicks to the bottom. Its a huge change from the little ecig I was using.
> 
> View attachment 10183
> View attachment 10184


Hi Mary! Welcome to our little forum in darkest Africa. Hope you enjoy the forum!
Your gear looks interesting! Never seen that. I like!
And like @DoubleD and @hands said, we will only ask for your sexy vape gear pics. 
Have a great stay!


----------



## RoSsIkId (21/8/14)

Welcome to the forum. We starting to get people in from all around the world. 3 years is a long time vaping. Have you gone down in nic strength? If you need any help with diffrent setups most of us speak clickaty click, slide and twist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (21/8/14)

Hello Mary! We will certainly chat you up about vape gear! 

I've been vaping for just under 4 years, but spent 3 years vaping small thin gear like you have in picture. They were far more simple devices though. Yours looks rather ornate. 

Must say I am seriously envious of you, so far the top US juice for me is best in world, so you have that vast range on your doorstep.

I am not a nurse though 

I finally moved onto a Reo, a regulated 30w box mod and normal cylindrical mods. Love dripping and my Mini Nautilus.

Enjoy our forum from the tip of Africa!


----------



## Marzuq (21/8/14)

2pksmoker said:


> Hello all, my name is Mary and I've been using ecigs for about 3 years now. I've recently moved up into a larger type system with a cartomizer tank thing and love it. Not sure what else to put here, but if anyone wants to chat please do! Oh! I'm a nurses aid. Still can't use my ecig fluently around the hospital, but us nurses have a designated area or the bathroom where we can vape in peace. Could not do that before because of the cigarette smoke odor. Yeah me!
> 
> I'm across the pond here in the USA. Please don't ask for sexy pictures or medical stuff, as that is why I don't care for many of the 'local' ecig forums. They see a girl on the site and swoop to get a hookup. This site is far enough away from home so I can hopefully relax a bit and learn what to buy next.





2pksmoker said:


> Hello all, my name is Mary and I've been using ecigs for about 3 years now. I've recently moved up into a larger type system with a cartomizer tank thing and love it. Not sure what else to put here, but if anyone wants to chat please do! Oh! I'm a nurses aid. Still can't use my ecig fluently around the hospital, but us nurses have a designated area or the bathroom where we can vape in peace. Could not do that before because of the cigarette smoke odor. Yeah me!
> 
> I'm across the pond here in the USA. Please don't ask for sexy pictures or medical stuff, as that is why I don't care for many of the 'local' ecig forums. They see a girl on the site and swoop to get a hookup. This site is far enough away from home so I can hopefully relax a bit and learn what to buy next.


 

hello and welcome @2pksmoker .


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/8/14)

2pksmoker said:


> Hello all, my name is Mary and I've been using ecigs for about 3 years now. I've recently moved up into a larger type system with a cartomizer tank thing and love it. Not sure what else to put here, but if anyone wants to chat please do! Oh! I'm a nurses aid. Still can't use my ecig fluently around the hospital, but us nurses have a designated area or the bathroom where we can vape in peace. Could not do that before because of the cigarette smoke odor. Yeah me!
> 
> I'm across the pond here in the USA. Please don't ask for sexy pictures or medical stuff, as that is why I don't care for many of the 'local' ecig forums. They see a girl on the site and swoop to get a hookup. This site is far enough away from home so I can hopefully relax a bit and learn what to buy next.


 
You'd be surprised how many girls are here  If anyone asks for such nonsense just tell me and I will nuke them for harassment  we dont accept that around here  

With that a very warm welcome to you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RoSsIkId (21/8/14)

And south african men are gentleman. We like vaping pipes. And as a added bonus you can learn to speak afrikaans here. We will start with the words to insult a person 1st

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/8/14)

Welcome to our little corner of the web @2pksmoker , you should be fairly safe here, we hardly ever talk about anything but vaping and mods n stuff...... the subject of boobs never comes up, well, nearly never

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RoSsIkId (21/8/14)

@BumbleBee you mean bobas. Mmmmm bobas

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/8/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> @BumbleBee you mean bobas. Mmmmm bobas


erm, Boba's yeah.... ahem..... sure 

I'm gonna blame this on the spell checker

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sir Vape (21/8/14)

Welcome Mary


----------



## BumbleBee (21/8/14)

ok, on a slightly seriouser note, @2pksmoker, if you pick up any crap just let one of the moderators know about it, bullying and abusive behavior isn't tolerated here, we want everyone to feel comfortable and safe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (21/8/14)

2pksmoker said:


> Hello all, my name is Mary and I've been using ecigs for about 3 years now. I've recently moved up into a larger type system with a cartomizer tank thing and love it. Not sure what else to put here, but if anyone wants to chat please do! Oh! I'm a nurses aid. Still can't use my ecig fluently around the hospital, but us nurses have a designated area or the bathroom where we can vape in peace. Could not do that before because of the cigarette smoke odor. Yeah me!
> 
> I'm across the pond here in the USA. Please don't ask for sexy pictures or medical stuff, as that is why I don't care for many of the 'local' ecig forums. They see a girl on the site and swoop to get a hookup. This site is far enough away from home so I can hopefully relax a bit and learn what to buy next.


 
A warm welcome to the forum 

Wow 3 years of vaping, that's amazing, well done lady! And quite an interesting device you have there  looks super quite and compact!

Hope you have fun here with us, we have a great community here and they are all amazing people who are always ready to lend a helping hand or offer advice, this forum has been a true blessing in all our lives  and a curse on our wallets hahahaha

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (21/8/14)

hi and welcome to the forum @2pksmoker 

im sure you will find tons of useful info here

have fun and vape on


----------



## Yiannaki (21/8/14)

Welcome @2pksmoker 

wow! 3 years, that is incredible! Well done to you 

+1 to what @Metal Liz said about the blessing and the curse  

I hope you enjoy your stay, we have a great place here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (21/8/14)

hi Mary,

Welcome to the forum! 3 years makes you a vaping veteran and will look forward to hearing your thoughts on vaping here.


----------



## BhavZ (21/8/14)

Welcome Mary (@2pksmoker 
3 years is a real milestone, congrats.

I remember seeing the Vape2 reviewed by IndoorSmoker on the Tube, didn't know they sold their own brand of juice as well.

As someone above has said already, the only sexy pictures we would want to see is vape gear. We are a bunch of friendly, helpful and passionate peeps always wanting to do anything vape related.

Hope you enjoy your stay here with us down in the Southern Hemisphere.


----------



## kimbo (21/8/14)

Welcome @2pksmoker

3 Years wow  Congrats

One question it took me the better part of a month to get my first VV device, why you still on a stick thingy? If i am going for three years i think by that time i will have shares in Fastech


----------



## 2pksmoker (22/8/14)

Thanks for the warm welcome! I've been through my share of cigs. All of them were the typical cigarette looking type. Two that I really liked (and still use on occasion) is the blu and the v2. They both have a charging pack that carries along with you. Quite nice considering those little batteries didn't last long. While vaping on one the other battery was on charge in my purse.

This new one is usb, so my laptop charges it and my iPhone charger works great too. It lasts longer than the mini ecigs, but I still have run down the battery several times during my regular use. But I do that to my iPhone too! lol! Nobody likes to charge, right! 

The company has, or is coming out with a tank for it that will take essential oils. I'm not sure where to even start with that! It sounds interesting and maybe its better than the artificial flavored eliquids? Anyone here dabble in that yet?


----------

